# another Bose audio system ??



## gain (Nov 7, 2009)

was reading over some of the other threads and i still have a few ?

I went to install a new aftermarket head unit for my Ex wife today in "MY old now her new pathfinder lol" its an 03 well i ordered the install kit and harness a week ago and had everything wired up ,well i didn't know about the whole Bose system thing...lol so i ended up putting the old head unit back in until the amp adapter comes in i ordered from crutchfield is this all i need to make this work or is there more ? she really doesnt care about the steering wheel controls ...
also whats up with no antenna wire or is that the 2 prong wire ?? how do i get that to hook up to the new head unit?? 

thanks , Gain


----------



## gain (Nov 7, 2009)

here are the 2 connectors that im not to sure on...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

gain said:


> here are the 2 connectors that im not to sure on...


If you go to Crutchfield's web site and look up your car you'll see that it needs an adapter to hook up to "nissan's OEM diversity antenna" - that's what you need to connect those pieces.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The first picture is a cable for an optional CD changer.
The second one is your antenna. You'll need an adapter for that. I was able to get a universal "octopus" style adapter for mine, then just cut off and taped up the ones I didnt need.


----------



## gain (Nov 7, 2009)

cool ordered the adapter and its on its way ...thanks guys


----------

